# Lr3.......................



## palmerz (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey I got some LR3 from hardcore peptides, they dry powder isn't in the disk stuck at the bottom of the bottle... its just one blob that's a complete round circle, looks like a crack rock lol!
Any experience with this?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2014)

Goo nvr seems to be good.
The talk when goo is the presentation of a vial not sealed properly and humidity played a big part in you getting horse jizz in a vial.


----------



## palmerz (Sep 13, 2014)

what do u think I should do? how can ifigure out whether or not this stuff is legit,,,,its from hardcorepeptides


----------



## #TheMatrix (Sep 13, 2014)

Im not the person to answer your inquiries about peptides.  But. Moisture getting into the vial seems to be the reason jizz happens to pucks.


----------



## beasto (Sep 13, 2014)

Nothing serious to worry about, sometimes that happens only thing left to do is run it and see bro.


----------



## Maximpeptides (Sep 13, 2014)

This is from maximpeptide we have no affiliation with hardcore. But if you were our customer I would hope for someone to share the information with you anyway.
Lyophilization

Each aliquot of peptide is deposited into each vial via machine. The vial is then stoppered and moved inside the lyophilizer. Once in the lyophilizer, the vial is then given a nitrogen flush to rid any contaminates. This is the phase that will determine the appearance of the contents. Sometimes the water vapor can escape the vial where it goes from a solid to a gas without every going through a liquid phase. This will make the contents adhere to the sides of the vial leaving very little to see by the naked eye. Other times, depending on several other factors including temperature, the appearance can look like a solid puck, a few smaller pucks, a powder material, or even just a few specks, but the amount of actual material is the same. When freeze drying products without any matrix (sucrose or mannitol for example) sometimes the residual water of hydration will cause a collapse via hydration of product before it fully dries. In other words, when the water from the ice crystals is removed what remains prior to secondary drying (when the chamber is warmed) can combine and solubilize the remaining material causing it to collapse. Sometimes it forms crystals and sometimes it forms films dependent upon how much there is local melting and what the temperature and vacuum levels are at the time of the collapse. Very complicated but it tends to happen far less when sucrose for example is around since the sugar hydrogen bonds to the protein/peptide like the water did and thus less water remains bound as water of hydration.


SOLUBILITY

Peptides can have widely varying solubility properties, depending  largely on their primary sequence. While many peptides dissolve easily in bacteriostatic water, some, especially those containing multiple hydrophobic amino acid residues, may not readily dissolve.  As a general procedure, we recommend first attempting to reconstitute peptides in bacteriostatic water  (Containing 0.9% (9 mg/mL) of benzyl alcohol added as a bacteriostatic preservative.). If solubility is still a problem, addition of a small amount of dilute (approximately 10%) aqueous acetic acid (for basic peptides) may facilitate dissolution of the peptide. Many peptides can take 24-48 hours to dissolve using bacteriostatic water itself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2014)

^^^ that info is gold


----------

